# Download sizes not accurate?



## Punker1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hoping someone can help me out with this... 

When choosing to download a program onto my phone, it lets me select the quality of low, medium and high. However, when I choose low, it states the file size will be 173 megs. When it starts downloading, it now says X MB of 260 MB. Obviously larger than 173. I look a minute later, and now it says X MB of 320. File size grew, and it's not the original 173.

So confused. Help?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That lowest setting uses VBR encoding so the size is just a guess. I've seen them go the other way too and end up much smaller then quoted. It mainly depends on how much movement is in the video.


----------



## Punker1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

Got it. Thanks Dan.


----------

